# whats the name of that disease were



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think i got a tiger barb that has it









whats is the name of the disease, symptoms, and treatment of it.

any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe here

or here
and or here


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dropsy or some evil internal parisite that killed off 4/6 of my firemouths


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks wink







thats some good info and the name i was think of

i think i just have to keep an eye on him and the others cause hes been like this for a long time (few months)

and still doesnt display any of these \/



> It could be the result of another infection or caused from dirty water. Symptoms: Clamped fins, bulging eyes, red bellies, eroding, reddened fins, lack of appetite, and fish showing signs of being sluggish or exhibiting sluggish behavior


and my water is top notch, the other two seem fine and they been with the big belly guy

for a few weeks


----------

